# OB/GYN ICD-10 question



## tgross (Jul 30, 2015)

A pregnant patient is being seen in the office who has MTHFR.  MTHFR is coded as E72.12 in ICD-10.  I know the primary code should be O99.283, but do I also add the E72.12 as a secondary code?  I am leaning toward 'yes' so that the MTHFR is documented and not just the 'Endocrine, nutritional and metabolic diseases complicating pregnancy'.  Thoughts??


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jul 30, 2015)

*OB GYN ICD-10 Question*

The guidelines support your thinking on this. "Additional codes from other chapters may be used in conjunction with chapter 15 codes to further specify conditions." This is also supported by the instruction to report diabetes E codes in addition to codes in category O24.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## tgross (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes, Cynthia!  That is very helpful and is exactly what I needed    Thank you very much !


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 30, 2015)

tgross said:


> Yes, Cynthia!  That is very helpful and is exactly what I needed    Thank you very much !



The O99 category has an instruction to use additional code for the specific condition.


----------



## nyauco91787 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Billing O99.283*

Hello, I am still trying to get familiar with this new billing and adding add'l codes. I have a pt with a cpt of O99.283, but I am not sure how to bill the additional code.  Can someone help me


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 14, 2016)

nyauco91787 said:


> Hello, I am still trying to get familiar with this new billing and adding add'l codes. I have a pt with a cpt of O99.283, but I am not sure how to bill the additional code.  Can someone help me



the provider will need to document what the endocrine condition is before you can code the O99.283 the you add that E code as a seconday code to the O99.283


----------

